# PB avec mon mac QUI S'ÉTEINT TOUT SEUL



## guiboose (3 Avril 2008)

Je Suis Nouveau Dans Le Domaine Mac, Il S'eteint Tout Seul, Que Dois Je Faire Ou Ne Pas Faire ???


----------



## vleroy (3 Avril 2008)

guiboose a dit:


> Je Suis Nouveau Dans Le Domaine Mac, Il S'eteint Tout Seul, Que Dois Je Faire Ou Ne Pas Faire ???



tu commencerais par nous dire le type de mac, l'OS, on pourrait t'aider, mais là...


----------



## guiboose (3 Avril 2008)

Mac G5 Os Leopard


----------



## knight2000 (3 Avril 2008)

edit : grilled


----------



## vleroy (3 Avril 2008)

knight2000 a dit:


> edit : grilled



normal, place aux anciens


----------



## guiboose (3 Avril 2008)

Excuses Moi, Mais Je Comprends Pas Ce Que Tu Me Dit, C'est Quoi "edit :grilled"


----------



## vleroy (3 Avril 2008)

guiboose a dit:


> Mac G5 Os Leopard



ok donc ce n'est pas un problème de batterie.
Maintenant, dis nous si le mac s'éteind sec (cad net et écran noir) ou si il bloque quand tu fais certaines opérations?

Au passage, tu vérifieras dans les préf système, section énergie, tes réglages, vire par exemple, éteindre les disques dès que possible. En principe, un mac se met en veille, mais se réactive par une touche (Esc, Fn, ou espace).

Hope it helps


----------



## guiboose (3 Avril 2008)

Effectivement L'ecran S'eteint D'un Coup Sec, Ecran Noir. Ok Pour Les Preference Systeme


----------



## vleroy (3 Avril 2008)

guiboose a dit:


> Effectivement L'ecran S'eteint D'un Coup Sec, Ecran Noir. Ok Pour Les Preference Systeme



que l'écran s'éteigne est une chose, est-ce que le mac tourne en est une autre 
tiens nous au courant après les réglages de préf


----------



## guiboose (3 Avril 2008)

Ok, Merci De M'avoir Aider, C'est Cool


----------



## vleroy (3 Avril 2008)

guiboose a dit:


> Ok, Merci De M'avoir Aider, C'est Cool



ce qui est cool, c'est de dire ce que tu as fait pour solutionner le problème


----------



## guiboose (3 Avril 2008)

j'ai fait les reglages preference et l'ordi vient de s'éteindre d'un coup
serait il possible que se soit dû au téléchargement ??


----------



## guiboose (3 Avril 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ce qui est cool, c'est de dire ce que tu as fait pour solutionner le problème



help me, il n'arrête pas de s'éteindre


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Avril 2008)

bonjour, ce que Velroy a voulu souligner , c est :

est ce que le portable se coupe ? ou est uniquement l affichage ? 
si tu t approche de l ecran , vois tu le bureau ? peut etre est ce un probleme de luminosité ( matrice ou inverter, voir carte mère )   ?


----------



## guiboose (3 Avril 2008)

C@cTuS a dit:


> bonjour, ce que Velroy a voulu souligner , c est :
> 
> est ce que le portable se coupe ? ou est uniquement l affichage ?
> si tu t approche de l ecran , vois tu le bureau ? peut etre est ce un probleme de luminosité ( matrice ou inverter, voir carte mère )   ?




non, non,, c'est l'ordi même qui se coupe.


----------



## guiboose (3 Avril 2008)

l'ordi se coupe et je suis obligé de le redémarrer


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Avril 2008)

ca serait pas un Imac G5 blanc par hasard ?


----------



## guiboose (3 Avril 2008)

C@cTuS a dit:


> ca serait pas un Imac G5 blanc par hasard ?



si si, c'est bien ça, tu me fait peur là ....


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Avril 2008)

ok ,chose simple, tu retournes le Imac, sous le pied tu as l etiquette ou apparait le numero de serie.  Tu dois aussi trouver un numero   EMC : ----     , si tu pouvais nous le communiquer


----------



## guiboose (3 Avril 2008)

C@cTuS a dit:


> ok ,chose simple, tu retournes le Imac, sous le pied tu as l etiquette ou apparait le numero de serie.  Tu dois aussi trouver un numero   EMC : ----     , si tu pouvais nous le communiquer



numéro de série : CK53809ZSDW
où puis je trouver le n° EMC, à quoi ça correspond ??


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Avril 2008)

C est ce qui va peut etre nous faire avancer dans le diagnostic de ta panne


----------



## guiboose (3 Avril 2008)

il n'y a pas de numéro EMC


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Avril 2008)

ok tu as une webcam sur l Imac ?   tu l as acheté a quel periode ?


----------



## guiboose (3 Avril 2008)

pas de web cam et acheté en juillet 2005


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Avril 2008)

je pense qu il est concerné par le probleme d alimentation des Imac G5 acheté entre mai et octobre 2005 

Si tu as une extension de garantie chez un quelconque reparateur utilise le , sinon il faut apple le sav Apple pour qu il prenne ca sous garantie.
C est un probleme connu, et meme si ta machine n est plus sous garantie , elle est concernée par un Quality Program, donc Apple te prend cet echange de bloc alimentation à leur charge.




Edit : pour plus de precision  :    http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/powersupply/repairextension/



donc ils doivent traiter ce probleme, par contre s ils decelent une autre panne, ca sera a ta charge (les autres pannes hein )


----------



## guiboose (3 Avril 2008)

C@cTuS a dit:


> je pense qu il est concerné par le probleme d alimentation des Imac G5 acheté entre mai et octobre 2005
> 
> Si tu as une extension de garantie chez un quelconque reparateur utilise le , sinon il faut apple le sav Apple pour qu il prenne ca sous garantie.
> C est un probleme connu, et meme si  ta machine n est plus sous garantie , elle est concernée par un Quality Program, donc Apple te prend cet echange de bloc alimentation à leur charge.



ok, je te remercie beaucoup, je vais entreprendre les démarche et te tiendrais au courant


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Avril 2008)

bonne journée.


----------

